# SS Mountoswald



## BYorkston (Jun 4, 2019)

Hi Guy's,

You done me a great job regarding the SS Mountoswald a few months ago, finding the picture and Board of Enquiry notes.
Now to test you even further!! Does anyone know the last message by radio, to or from SS Mountoswald?
Im guessing there might have been a frantic Mayday pushed out over the air before she sank!!

Thank's,
Bill,
The Army guy.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

If you read the Formal Investigation Report you will see that the owners and master communicated by letter. There is no evidence that the "Mountoswald" carried radio equipment.


----------

